# wo kann man Schnittstellenprogrammierung lernen



## der jonas (30. März 2005)

also ich bin noch etwas frisch in dem Gebiet "Schnittstellenprogrammierung"
und deshalb wollte ich mir da etwas mehr wissen aneignen,
kennt Jemand von euch ein Wirklich gutes Buch über die Schnittstellenprogrammierung,
dass er mir empfehlen kann?
wenn einer von euch ein gutes tuorial kennst wär ich auch froh wenn ihr des posten könnt
ich freu mich schon auf eure tipps und Empfehlungen
Jonas


----------



## Tetsuya (30. März 2005)

Hi 
Serielle Schnittstellenprogrammierung hab ich schon selbst versucht das Problem ist das man bei VB,C++,Java ... einen Treiber für die Schnittstelle braucht. Öffnen usw geht aber wenn man spezielle Eingänge ansprechen will (so wie ich) ist das nicht so einfach.
Zumindest ist das mein Wissensstand falsch der nicht stimmt bitte ich um Aufklärung.
Den Treiber kann man kaufen da gibt es verschiedene und die liefern dann auch Bibilotheken und Headers für den Programmierer. Man kann auch auf die Treiber von Windows zugreifen. Aber die lassen sich nicht so leicht in die Karten schauen. Ich hab es bisher noch nicht geschaft. Lass mich da aber gern beraten.  

Ansonsten sind hier ein Paar adressen
http://www.cpcug.org/user/clemenzi/technical/Languages/SerialIO.htm
http://www.aboutvb.de/khw/artikel/khwinterfacecasts.htm

usw google einfach im netz entweder unter Schnittstelle oder unter Port da gibt es massig

gruß Tetsuya


----------

